# Lowell river walk fest car show 7-14-18



## alleyyooper (Jul 21, 2018)

Nice drive to get there and a real nice drive home. First time we were able to park the car register it and walk a couple blocks to a nice resturant for breakfast. Then walk a block to a ice cream shop later in the day for lunch. Kare really liked her pulled pork and I loved the grilled chicken 

I am not a fan of this ones paint job.






Way better paint and a great looking old Ford.






Have never seen a Old's 442 with this tuype of strip before.






A LeSalie.






Nice 65 Chevy with fur pets.







 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 21, 2018)

Nice old Ford just waiting for some one to plunk the cash down. 






Neat old Chevy van.






This was one shiny black Old's 442. I think I remember 6 442's there. Not another Old's to be seen






Nice Old's Tornado.






Dodge Charger.






 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 21, 2018)

Buick Grand Sport.






Old's with a half vynal top.







Bunch of GM 3100 pick up, this is the only one with the quarter windows







Buick V6 engine in a Jeepester.










The ugly stick I think hit this Old's 442.





 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 21, 2018)

Early Blazer.






I was takeing Camaro pictures at this show. Most were restored as stock.






Another nice Pick up.






Another Camaro.






GTO rag top.






Plymouth Satellite.






289 Ford Falcon.







 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 21, 2018)

Now here is a rare car, a AMC Rebel. they had some nice style to them.






Ford Torino.






Kare really liked this Chevy Belair.







First Pontiac LeMans GT I have seen in a good long time.





Another LeMans that excaped becoming a GTO.






Yet another Pick up.





 A


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 21, 2018)

Al


----------



## cuinrearview (Jul 21, 2018)

No pics of @chipper1 ?


----------



## spyder62 (Jul 21, 2018)

Nice pics. I’m voting for the car that started it all. 64 GTO


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Jul 21, 2018)

Thanks for bringing the car show to me. 

My middle name is Lowell. Must have been one great gathering.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 21, 2018)

I don't know what you mean the 64 GTO started it all? There was lots more before it hit the market Like T Buckets Street rods 32 Fords and others not to mention the Corvette, Studabaker Avanti and all the Impala's Ford Fairlanes and Plymouth & Dodges.

Pretty little Vette.







One of the two rat rods there. This one isn't so ratty as it is painted.







A Ford Pick up.






GTO by Pontiac.






One of the last Pontiac GTO's The Judge.






Dodge Dart Swinger.






 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 21, 2018)

Chevy Nova.






An town old dairy truck. He was giving away ice cream. Dairy is still in business.







A very nice GM 3100 pick up.






Early Ford.






The second rat rod, is a 4x4 CJ drive line.






This is not a military Jeep. Has a roll bar, 6 cylinder engine, OD Green over spray on engine, and tires even. Is a CJ 5 Jeep.







 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 21, 2018)

The Yooper sleeper Cuda. Was bought in Michigans UPPER AKA Yooper land.






Yet another AMC AMX, getting so I see more of them than Javlins.






A belly button car the ever popular 55 Chevy.






40's Ford coupe.






The very best Ford Bronco model ever made. Yes it had it's issues but they all did. Remember full time 4 wheel drive?






One of the last Dodge Charger models built.







 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 21, 2018)

There were a lot of Old's 442's there like this one.






Early Buick, seen at Coranna show.







Hurst Old's .






As stated before lots of Pick ups. Yet another 3100 GM.






One more GM 3100 with scooter. Cushman/Allstate.








 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 21, 2018)

Chevy Apache 31







Road Runner






C 10






IH binder with Tractor looking for points.













 Al


----------



## spyder62 (Jul 21, 2018)

The 1964 Pontiac Gto is credited with starting the muscle car craze. Thanks to John Delorean and Jim wangers.you wouldn’t have had the ss chevelles, 442’s ,challengers, chargers . Big block camaros,,,,,,,,,, without it. Your pictures are great thank you for posting them


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 22, 2018)

I do not agree that you would not have all the other muscle cars with out the 64 GTO.

The Mustang was already in the works and came out mid year 1964. 

Plymouth and Dodge were already stuffing hemis in the Fury and 330 series. Ford released the 427 in the galixie and Mecury in mid year 1963 so it was only a matter of time when some one start stuffing big motors in the likes of the Dodge Dart, Ford Falcon, Mustang, and more.

 Al


----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 22, 2018)

Some really nice rods, thanks for the pics.


----------



## WVwoodsman (Aug 8, 2018)

Thanks for sharing! Looking at those ol' beauties never gets old!


----------

